# Mad cow disease



## d0ug (Jun 12, 2014)

Mad cow disease and its human counter part Cruetzfeldt-Jakob gave everyone a scare and after them killing thousands of cow and block meat imports because the medical system says it was caused by a prion that could not be destroyed.

  Now new research finds it is a simple essential mineral deficiency.
   Now that they know it is a simple copper deficiency disease all the news media stopped taking about it because they can not find a drug to fix it.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/06/090625141506.htm

http://proliberty.com/observer/20040301.htm


----------



## Newly Old (Jun 26, 2014)

It is very upsetting to see you post absolutely false information.  For simplicity, let me tell you about Cruetzfeld- Jakob.   Growth hormone for growth hormone deficient children had to be obtained from human cadaver pituitary glands.  The growth hormone was from pooled pituitaries.   The pituitary of a person with Cruetzfeld-Jakob was inadvertently used in making the pooled growth hormone.   Numerous growth hormone deficient children developed Cruetzfeld-Jakob.   An investigation of the cases traced it back to the contaminated growth hormone.  The human growth hormone was removed from the market.  Since then, there have been no cases of Cruetzfeld-Jakob in growth hormone deficient children.

Or was there a sudden epidemic of copper deficiency in growth hormone deficient children that suddenly appeared, but stopped  after the human growth hormone was taken off the market? 

I do not know if you are purposely posting false information to promote supplements, or if you were fooled by those references.  But the information is WRONG.  

I am a pediatrician and lived through the epidemic, the identification of the cause, and it being ended by removing the infected growth hormone.

I hope your post is removed.  It is dangerous.

Newly old



d0ug said:


> Mad cow disease and its human counter part Cruetzfeldt-Jakob gave everyone a scare and after them killing thousands of cow and block meat imports because the medical system says it was caused by a prion that could not be destroyed.
> 
> Now new research finds it is a simple essential mineral deficiency.
> Now that they know it is a simple copper deficiency disease all the news media stopped taking about it because they can not find a drug to fix it.
> ...


----------



## d0ug (Jun 27, 2014)

The post is based on scientific reports and not a vitamin add. My post was based on the new science that they have now found. Did you read the links or just the post.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 27, 2014)

Who knows what the 'real story' is behind this or anything similar to it... The Cattle Industry has a powerful lobby and news can be manufactured... anybody that gets their info from the highly controlled media needs to read everything with a LOT of doubt and speculation.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is some publish medical studies.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=copper+mad+cow


----------



## Newly Old (Jun 27, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The post is based on scientific reports and not a vitamin add. My post was based on the new science that they have now found. Did you read the links or just the post.



I read the study and others.  They are studies about the ability of the prion protein to bind copper.  Several theories are suggested by different experiments.  It is suggested that the binding of copper acts as a buffer to protect against excess copper.  Copper is postulated to affect the folding and mis-folding of prions.  These are NOT studies showing that a copper deficiency causes Mad Cow disease.  

Your post says that , "New research finds it (Mad Cow Disease) is a simple essential mineral deficiency."  That is BLATANTLY false.  It does not say that at all.  Mad Cow disease is caused by prions.


----------



## Newly Old (Jun 27, 2014)

>>> anybody that gets their info from the highly controlled media needs to read everything with a LOT of doubt and speculation.[/QUOTE]

And needs to understand what they are reading!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2014)

My reading of the post is in line with Newly Old. 
The article does not say that mad cow/KJD is caused by a copper deficiency.
What it does say is less clear.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2014)

There is also Cronic Wasting Disease in deer. A prominent business man in this area died from the disease he got by eating deer meat.


----------



## Fern (Jun 28, 2014)

Mad cow disease is caused by feeding offal to cows & pigs, which was a very common practice in Britain.


----------



## Newly Old (Jun 28, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> There is also Cronic Wasting Disease in deer. A prominent business man in this area died from the disease he got by eating deer meat.




Add to the list scrapie in sheep, transmissible mink encephalopathy, and Kuru in humans in Papua New Guinea due to cannibalism.

These are all thought to be prion diseases.  Prions scare me more than viruses.  We still have a lot to learn.

Newly Old


----------



## d0ug (Jun 29, 2014)

In all the publish medical studies copper seems to be the controlling factor.
  Now Linus Pauling who won two Nobel Prizes in chemistry and has 48 honorary doctorates so L think he is intelligent.
    Dr Linus Pauling, said "You could trace every disease and every ailment to a mineral deficiency." ... Dr. Linus Pauling.
   So he would say there is a mineral involved and the best candidate so far is copper.
  Where mad cow disease started in England where they have copper deficient soil. 
If not what mineral is it.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 30, 2014)

An update 
http://www.copper.org/publications/newsletters/innovations/2001/12/mad-cow.html

http://www.unveilingthem.com/MadCowCopperDeficiency.htm


----------

